# Devola dam tips?



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im from Akron and i took my first trip to devola sat. caught a ton of large drum and one nice smallmouth. not what i went for but had fun. was aiming for cats and anything but drum and bass lol. people on a boat pulled up to the rapid were slayin cats. couldnt see what they were using. tryin to go back in two weeks after my a.t for the reserves. any tips for cats wipers saugeye ect. would be appricated.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Get a cast net and catch some shad. If you can keep a few alive with aerator and a bucket you'll be in good shape. (6-8 5"-6" per bucket). Take the extras or all of them and pack them in a cooler with ice while still alive. The fresh cut heads and gut sections should provide plenty of catfish action. Live shad will produce all sorts of fish including big catfish. Take large minnows, chubs, bluegills, or goldfish also. 
Note: If you've never used a cast net. Learn how to use it before you get there, your experience will be much better!
You may be able to catch shad in the cast net at the boat launch on Rt. 60, along the Ohio river/Muskingum confluence, and possibly at the dam around the locks. 
Good Luck!


----------

